# Game Of Clones



## Diabolical666 (Feb 5, 2015)

yeah yeah.... I need to get out more
Anyone else a huge fan of Game of Thrones? Who's your favorite or most hated character dead or alive?
Aria and Deaneryus are my fav. Hated Joffrey


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm too high to watch t.v....


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 6, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I'm too high to watch t.v....


not even just buzzing in the background?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 6, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> not even just buzzing in the background?


No..can't find the remote under all the trim...


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 6, 2015)

yeah that show is the bomb. My favorte is Arya Stark that gal is one badass


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 6, 2015)

She looks EXTREMELY constipated.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 6, 2015)

She mad bro


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2015)

there is a tellgame GOT game out, its quite good


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> there is a tellgame GOT game out, its quite good


Sure is...frickin love it...just started 2nd season My bf and I just love the telltales, its like an interactive movie we can watch and play together


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2015)

A few years ago I was a confirmed news junkie. When there wasn't anything breaking I'd fill my time with documentaries, 'How it's Made', Nat Geo, etc.

Then I got sick of it, turned it off and discovered something far more valuable... my LIFE.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah, my life is null because I watch a show one hour once a week.....
I've seen almost every documentary. I dont watch the news though because I know 9/10ths of it is bullshit
I read alot... my current book is The Foragers Harvest..A guide to identifying, harvesting and preparing edible wild plants..good read so far


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone catch the premiere?

First 5 episodes this season were leaked. And, they are fucking killer.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yeah, my life is null because I watch a show one hour once a week.....
> I've seen almost every documentary. I dont watch the news though because I know 9/10ths of it is bullshit
> I read alot... my current book is The Foragers Harvest..A guide to identifying, harvesting and preparing edible wild plants..good read so far


Not speaking for anyone else, but I find it basically impossible to have television in my life and still get anything useful done.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Anyone catch the premiere?
> 
> First 5 episodes this season were leaked. And, they are fucking killer.


Yes! I got to watch the 1st epi, then they took it down


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 15, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yes! I got to watch the 1st epi, then they took it down


torrent: https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/11811760/Game_Of_Thrones_s05e01_2_3_4_Xclusive_


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2015)

i watched all 5. on icefilms.info


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 16, 2015)

I found it, thanks guys!


----------

